# Computer Systems Engineering.



## JokerFMJ (Dec 26, 2004)

Do ya'll think this would be a good jump off point for a career in the computer industry?

*Computer Systems Engineering:*
The Computer Systems Engineering student is concerned with the design and production of hardware and software components comprising a computer system. This degree program gives students a thorough understanding of how computer scientists utilize computers. The student learns the role that software plays in any successful computer system. This degree program emphasizes computer organization and architecture, system programming, operating systems, and digital hardware design.


----------

